# Storing aromatic tobacco



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

So i'm pretty sure I already know this answer but I want to be sure. I have about a pound of various Boswell's aromatic pipe tobacco. I have it in a 25 ct humidor. I had them all in a jambalaya and it just occurred to me this may be a poor choice. 

If I understand correctly aromatics are kind of like infused cigars and they may impart the wrong flavors by being next to each other. 

Thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't keep different flavored tobaccos together, but I wouldn't keep any pipe tobacco in a humidor. I use mason jars. Not as classy, but better suited to the task.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Aromatics typically use burley tobacco as a base. That's because burley is a "sponge tobacco" in that it soaks up flavorings like a sponge soaks up water. Any flavoring or scent in the air becomes part of your burley mix if it's in very close proximity.

So if you have a lot of aros bunched together, you'll eventually have a new blend: Chocolate Almond Vanilla Cherry Coconut Cappucino Delight. 

It might sound good but it'll taste like dirt. 

As MarkC said, keep your tobaccos separated in mason jars, or you can get these jelly bean-type jars at Walmart that have pretty good seals. I use those for the bulk tobaccos that I dip into regularly.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Construction: Your standard humidor allows air exchange. It isn't much but it is too much and it will de-flavor your tobacco.

Humidification: If you have broken in your humidor it will likely keep your tobacco too moist for a very long time. Pipe tobacco is smoked at a much lower humidity than cigars.

Flavor: Any tobacco that is not in a firm air tight container will eventually meld with other tobacco stored nearby. Also, and while others disagree with me I would not take the chance with the cedar.

I notice that you called it storing and not aging. I will let you in on a little secret. Quality aromatic tobacco *DOES* improve with age. However, there is a catch... only if it is allowed to dry some before cellaring (so tins are a waste of money). If a tinned aromatic improves it is so subtle I don't get it. I think it is because it is trapped in there with the added flavor. IME you need to let some of that flavor enter the wind so the tobacco has a chance to fight to get back in the game. Now it will never be like smoking a va/per but given time the room note will practically be the same and the tobacco flavor does become a stronger note.

Now even if you don't agree with aging, aromatic tobacco should be stored long-term in the same manner as regular tobacco. A mason jar in a cool dark place. There is no expiration that I am aware of even with added flavoring. I have aromatic pipe tobacco that is 8 years old that I still smoke occasionally.

IMO the best cellar location is the bottom of a closet. I store the mason jars in the cardboard flat that they come in and I stack them according to how quickly they will be smoked. After labelling I combine my tins into a single cardboard box until it is filled and then start another from the next shipment. Tins do not need to be stored in the dark but I like to keep it together and keeping them out of sight helped me build a well-aged cellar.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Excellent advice! I'm going to pick up some mason jars asap!


----------

